# I am now a member of the Dumb A** Club!!



## badgerdale (Mar 18, 2014)

A year ago, my wife and I attended "the presentation" at Sedona Pines in Sedona, Arizona. Well, guess what? The person who is typing this, the person who never impulse buys, is now a proud owner (actually, I am sick) of a timeshare and a fistful of RCI points.

Needless to say, each and every time over the past year that I have thought of Sedona Pines and/or RCI, I have reached for the closest brandy bottle. You all are aware that most of what was promised during our presentation has, in fact, turned out to be false. I am aware that I overpaid for what I got and am now stuck with it. So, with that being said, I would like some advice on what exactly I have:

The basics: 
Sedona Pines Contract:
Membership in Sedona Pines Vacation Club
Full Charter Benefits
165 Vacation Points
54000 RCI Points
5 Free Bonus Nights at Sedona Pines Resort
30 RCI Bonus Family Share Week Certificates
RCI Platinum membership

The RCI Points Participation Agreement states:
Resort ID: 4968
Unit #115
Interval # - 5
Ownership Type: O/E (Odd/Even)

So, what exactly do I have? A floating week each year in unit#115 at Sedona Pines? What is "Interval #5"?

I tried to use one of those RCI Bonus Family Share certificates and am told they are for excess inventory only. I guess if I want to stay at Bumf**k, Iowa in January, the certificate is accepted.

I also see RCI has discontinued the 9000 maximum point search, so everything appears to be going up in points.

I wise person on this forum said to quit trying to figure a way to get even and quit being so mad - just figure a way to use this rip-off. I'm trying very hard to do this, but each time I search RCI, I end up disappointed.

I solicit your help explaining what I bought and how best to use it.

Thank you for reading and listening.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Mar 18, 2014)

Whoops, I did not see that it was bought last year...

TS


----------



## badgerdale (Mar 18, 2014)

One year anniversary of PURCHASE is next Friday...too late to rescind!! .


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 18, 2014)

TS, he bought a year ago. Rescission is not an option.

OK, you own week #5, in unit 115. Early February. It looks like every year. You can either use the week, or on an anniversary, your RCI points account will be credited with 54,000 points that you can use as 'currency' to book anything in the RCI Points inventory. The bonus nights and stuff are mostly fluff. The family things might be their way of saying 'guest certificates' that RCI charges about half a hundred for. Those 9000 point weeks do exist, but there is a $219 exchange fee on top, and instead of 90 days out, they are now at like 45. The better deal are RCI Last Calls whuch are straight up rentals -45 days out for under $300/wk all in.

There are other details, but those are the basics. You have much to learn, but hang around TUG a while. Look over the newbies forum, and ifyou want to do some exchanging, consider blowing $15 to join TUG. That gives you access to the reviews of thousands of resorts worldwide.

Welcome to TUG

Jim


----------



## Mister Sir (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Don't be too hard on yourself. A lot of the members here did the same thing, myself included. I'm still new to timeshares so I can't offer much except sympathy. I'm sure some of the more experienced Tuggers will chime in to help you make the best of what you have.


----------



## presley (Mar 18, 2014)

RCI points operates a little differently than a standard week.  You won't get your regular week unless you book it via RCI points 12-13 months ahead of the check in date (for week 5).  

If you bought a year ago, you should have last years points + this years points and possibly even next years points.  They can all be combined (for a fee probably) and you will have a great amount to book pretty much any resort you want.  Downside is that RCI points doesn't allow you to enter an ongoing search.  You have to take what you see available online in RCI.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 18, 2014)

Usually, I do a bit of drinking when I am hanging out at the TS resort pool. And I am always VERY busy figuring out my vacationing options.

CHANGE YOUR MINDSET! Join TUG for $15 and become "one" with the Sightings thread... you will see much and learn how to be a addict in looking for first the GOOD,  then the BETTER and finally, A GREAT vacation. They can be had. But you have to "work" at it.

I am saying this as I head off to SPRING TRAINING in AZ with my 2 siblings who are BASEBALL NUTS (they are between the ages of 55 and 65)... the 55 yo is retired and the 65 yo works somewhere in AZ.

Then I have a week as DVC followed by a beach week in Ft Lauderdale -- all before July 1st. 

PS The deal with my siblings, family and friends is: I supply the timeshare - YOU ALL supply the food, rental car, drink, entertainment (baseball tickets for example) -- thus making SURE I have a great time. Hence, they get invited to another timeshare adventure...

If I do Hawaii again, THEY will have to pay for my airfare on that trip also.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 18, 2014)

If OP did not use the week or the points in the first year, the points should roll over to the next year- as long as MF is paid. AND he can 'borrow' from the next use year,giving him a very large bucket of points. AND he has the Platinum upgrade that theoreticall gives size upgrades based on availability. This has been discussed on TUG, and is generally felt to be of dubious value. I am not sure what other resorts are linked to Sedona Pines, but he does also have some 'home group' booking advantage, should he want to go there.

OP, read the Points Forum Stickies, and try the search function in the red stripe above here. It works pretty well.


----------



## badgerdale (Mar 18, 2014)

I joined TUG today. This is one of the informative sites I've ever been on. Thanks for your thoughts, fellowship and ideas. Thanks for your info thus far,  very helpful.
Dale


----------



## Mister Sir (Mar 18, 2014)

Just curious, are you a honey badger? :rofl:


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 18, 2014)

If you don't use any points in the first use year, you actually have to pay a fee ($26) to roll them over to the next.  Since you are at your one year anniversary it probably was another month or so before your RCI points account got set up so you have a little time.  Book something even for next year using your 2013 use year points so the rest will carry over without paying an additional fee.  

Where do you want to go?

As to what charter benefits and 165 Vacation points you might want to contact the resort and ask directly.

The bonus certs are going to have similar availability to the 9000 points weeks that you have trouble finding.  They aren't quite as bad as just Iowa in January.  Very built up locations like  Vegas, Orlando, Williamsburg, Branson, etc will have them available most weeks, with the exception of holiday weeks, 30 days out.  The fees are very similar to last calls so you may not save anything if there are sales (which there frequently are for places with lots of inventory) or you might save $40-80 using the $209 exchange fee with the bonus cert or 6500-9000 points.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for joining. (Hope you used me for a reference  You'll get an email with a code and instructions for where to enter it to get the prestigious 'member' beneath your username. Forever marking you as no longer a 'Dumb A**' but a highly knowleageable TUGger. Note: it takes 10's of thousands of posts to be privy to the famous boiled pizza recipe. 

Jim


----------



## badgerdale (Mar 18, 2014)

You "guys" are great and I feel like I have joined a fraternal organization. Not quite sure what a honey badger is, but I'm guessing I'm not. I realize I have been sarcastic and I'll refrain....Just frustrated I was taken so badly.
Fact? I could easily book something prior to the date of the $26 charge, but RCI is saying I must "check in" prior to that date. More BS now from RCI???


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 18, 2014)

badgerdale said:


> Fact? I could easily book something prior to the date of the $26 charge, but RCI is saying I must "check in" prior to that date. More BS now from RCI???



Probably accurate. Otoh, sometimes,  when the BS detector goes off, it helps to ask for a supervisor. They really can override the 'rules'.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 18, 2014)

badgerdale said:


> You "guys" are great and I feel like I have joined a fraternal organization. Not quite sure what a honey badger is, but I'm guessing I'm not. I realize I have been sarcastic and I'll refrain....Just frustrated I was taken so badly.
> Fact? I could easily book something prior to the date of the $26 charge, but RCI is saying I must "check in" prior to that date. More BS now from RCI???



Is that the message online or are you calling up?  

I am almost always moving my points from the current use year to the next but I have a Nov 1 use year so I am only 4 months into my 2013 use year.


----------



## badgerdale (Mar 18, 2014)

We were told via phone call with RCI about the "check in" thing. We were inquiring about the certificates and then we're told we needed to book and check in prior to 4/1 or the the $26 fee would be charged. I also made my wife aware (point person on the phone) that if she booked something over the phone, RCI charges another $10 over doing it online. Sure wish I had a business like this!!!!!!


----------



## badgerdale (Mar 19, 2014)

Update: My points dates run 5/1 to 4/30. RCI just advised if I book before 4/30 for a trip AFTER 5/1, the points would be taken from the CURRENT year, thus eliminating that charge to carryover the unused points to next year.

This is the first good news I have heard!! :whoopie:


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 19, 2014)

Cool. Now to figure out where you want to go..... decisions, decisions. Oh, and that pesky $219 exchange fee.

Welcome aboard, Dale.

Jim


----------



## badgerdale (Mar 19, 2014)

Yep, I'm prepared for the exchange fee. No surprise there.

Who knows, I may like this so much I could end up looking to buy re-sale RCI points!!

:hysterical:

BTW, what are your thoughts regarding 54,000 points? Too low? Just right for a start?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 19, 2014)

I think it's about right. I get just shy of 50k. It gives me over a week in nice- though not truly top shelf resorts. Usually we do one week at 30-35k then carry over the balance to the next year and take 2 weeks on the points. There are just 2 of us, so a 1 br works. We have gone to Florida, VA, Spain, Portugal, Mexico lots of times 'cause we like it, and many others. Then I have a Summer fixed week outside Yellowstone, then yet another mini system with about 60 internal resorts. Stick around, you will learn of all these things and more.

The only really important thing is to buy resale.


----------



## badgerdale (Mar 19, 2014)

Gracias, Amigo!!


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 19, 2014)

Welcome to the club! There are many fine members. Many of us have done exactly as you have done, which is to buy on impulse, regret at leisure and then learn to use and enjoy our timeshares. TUG and it's members are amazing resources. 

Look forward to your trips. The memories you will create are priceless. My next two trades I am headed to Malaga and Austria.


----------



## badgerdale (Mar 19, 2014)

MommaBear said:


> Welcome to the club! There are many fine members. Many of us have done exactly as you have done, which is to buy on impulse, regret at leisure and then learn to use and enjoy our timeshares. TUG and it's members are amazing resources.
> 
> Look forward to your trips. The memories you will create are priceless. My next two trades I am headed to Malaga and Austria.



I look forward to the lessons. I truly want the "sting" taken out of this!

I will be religiously consulting this site before doing anything from here on.


----------



## badgerdale (Mar 19, 2014)

As of 10 minutes ago, I am no longer a timeshare virgin. I booked my first trip!!!

Felt so good, I booked a second trip 5 minutes later!! 

Time to stop for now.....


----------



## bastroum (Mar 19, 2014)

badgerdale said:


> A year ago, my wife and I attended "the presentation" at Sedona Pines in Sedona, Arizona. Well, guess what? The person who is typing this, the person who never impulse buys, is now a proud owner (actually, I am sick) of a timeshare and a fistful of RCI points.
> 
> Needless to say, each and every time over the past year that I have thought of Sedona Pines and/or RCI, I have reached for the closest brandy bottle. You all are aware that most of what was promised during our presentation has, in fact, turned out to be false. I am aware that I overpaid for what I got and am now stuck with it. So, with that being said, I would like some advice on what exactly I have:
> 
> ...



You were too hard on yourself. If you had not "bought" you wouldn't have learned anything. Getting an education always "costs". Now you can enjoy a lifetime of great timeshare vacations. What you will save in a lifetime will more than offset what you "spent to learn"!


----------



## badgerdale (Mar 19, 2014)

bastroum said:


> If you had not "bought" you wouldn't have learned anything. Getting an education always "costs". Now you can enjoy a lifetime of great timeshare vacations. What you will save in a lifetime will more than offset what you "spent to learn"!



Very well put!! I appreciate your comment and that truly meant a lot. 

Thank you......


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 19, 2014)

Not to sidetrack you, by my DW is also a Badger. Sun Prairie. We were back there last year rehabbing and selling her dad's (and her childhood) home.
 Her undergrad was, as she says, the REAL UW (Madison)
Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 19, 2014)

badgerdale said:


> As of 10 minutes ago, I am no longer a timeshare virgin. I booked my first trip!!!
> 
> Felt so good, I booked a second trip 5 minutes later!!



So, share the news. Where are you going? Always fun to hear of a newbie's first adventures. I agree, getting a couple under your belt, enjoyed, and review posted (so you get credit towards extra TUG membership time) feels extra good.

Jim


----------



## Dandc3 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Welcome!!*



badgerdale said:


> I look forward to the lessons. I truly want the "sting" taken out of this!
> 
> I will be religiously consulting this site before doing anything from here on.


Welcome to TUG. I have only been a member here a few months & have learned a lot. As you already own a TS, the $15 you paid for membership will have been very well spent!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 20, 2014)

badgerdale said:


> I joined TUG today. This is one of the informative sites I've ever been on. Thanks for your thoughts, fellowship and ideas. Thanks for your info thus far,  very helpful.
> Dale



I'm so glad that you found the group Dale and joined!!

Welcome.

Von


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 20, 2014)

badgerdale said:


> as of 10 minutes ago, i am no longer a timeshare virgin. I booked my first trip!!!
> 
> Felt so good, i booked a second trip 5 minutes later!!
> 
> ...



outstanding!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 20, 2014)

Welcome =)


----------



## badgerdale (Mar 22, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> So, share the news. Where are you going?
> 
> Jim



Going to Scottsdale and Mesa (Sheraton Desert Oasis and Westgate Painted Mountain) to visit daughter and new son-in-law.  June 14-28. Stop by and say hi if you're in the area, the beer is on me.


----------

